# Internal Silverscreen problem....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I'm after a set of Internal Silverscreens for a Hymer B504.

Tried Silverscreens, they don't do them

Tried Taylormade, they are off on long term hoiliday and won't be able to supply a set until next year :?

Tried Vancomfort, very helpful but £147 seems expensive for internals.

I need them by the beginning of Novemember.

Anyone know an alternative supplier or have a set they wish to sell?

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know if this will help Pete, but I saw a home made set that the owner said was working a treat.

It was some of that bubble wrap with the very big bubbles sandwiched between two sheets of tough plastic, and with silvered surfaces.

The knobs on the tail end of big suction cups were forced through little holes cut in the sheeting, and they appeared to be quite firmly attached.

I think it is meant as loft insulation and can be obtained from builders' suppliers, but don't take that as gospel!

The bloke who made it was not a skinflint. He had the same problem getting one as yourself - then didn't bother to buy one as his "temporary" solution worked perfectly.   

Hope this helps


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Don't know if this will help Pete, but I saw a home made set that the owner said was working a treat.
> 
> It was some of that bubble wrap with the very big bubbles sandwiched between two sheets of tough plastic, and with silvered surfaces.
> 
> ...


I've done something similar for our roof lights using the silvered bubble wrap that I from Wickes. I covered the cut edges with duct tape.


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

Justkampers sell a kit which might do you

http://shop.justkampers.com/product_info.php/products_id/10459


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks,

I'm more of a DDIY person (Dont Do It Yourself) myself, I'd probably make a right pigs ear of it .

I was hoping someone might have a good link for a ready made set at a better price than vancomfort, I'll keep looking and thanks for the suggestions so far.

Pete


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

What do these screens do?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Keep the heat in during cold weather and the heat out in very hot weather.

But they cause condensation of cab windows

Free up cab space instead of closing curtains around cab.

Better than external ones as they don't get wet, although i always use external myself :roll: 

Bob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Rislar said:


> What do these screens do?


They are basically used to prevent heat loss from single glazed windows in the cab and prevent condensation

There are 2 types - external and internal, both have their advantages/disadvantages.

External - eliminate virtually all condensation from the screen but can be a pain to put on/remove, especially when its wet.

Internal - wont get rid of condensation totally but are more convenient if you need to remove them in a hurry and being internally fitted they stay dry and you don't have to get out of the vehicle to remove them.

If its really cold, ie alpine conditions some folk use both.

Pete

Late edit, Bob types quicker than me


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry to hijack this thread :roll: 

But do i need them and will it make a differance if i have fitted front blinds?


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

Don't know what size you need, but would these do? Item no. 120312321172 on e-bay. Mike.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Sorry to hijack this thread Rolling Eyes
> 
> But do i need them and will it make a difference if i have fitted front blinds?


In truth no you don't, but i have front blinds fitted and put on the external ones when its very cold.

bob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

MikeyB said:


> Don't know what size you need, but would these do? Item no. 120312321172 on e-bay. Mike.


Thanks Mikey but they're not wide enough for our screen, doesn't say what van they are for either.



Rislar said:


> But do i need them and will it make a differance if i have fitted front blinds?


Depends, If your habitation area is curtained off from the cab when on site you'll probably not need any but if the cab is part of the living area you will almost definately get condensation. 
Hold on to your money until you've been out with the van a few times, you'll soon know.

Pete


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

whistlinggypsy said:


> > Sorry to hijack this thread Rolling Eyes
> >
> > But do i need them and will it make a difference if i have fitted front blinds?
> 
> ...


I see, excellent so i really only need them when its real cold, thank you thats the answer i was looking for


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hold on to your money until you've been out with the van a few times said:


> Thanks Pete, to be honest i cant remeber if there is a curtain between the front cab and the living area!!! upps, i think i'd better leave it till i know for sure.
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

what about the Milenco universal blinds? You'd have to check if they fit a Hymer.

We got ours from smartoutdoors.biz but Milenco have a website that lists their outlets - not sure if they sell directly themselves. Worth a try


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Friant;

I think they only do standard cabs but i'll give them a ring tommorrow.

Pete


----------



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Pete
{ADVERTISING TEXT REMOVED BY MODERATORS} - I might have a cost effective alternative solution to your problem based on the content of your posting.
steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sammyb said:


> Give me a call at van comfort - I might have a cost effective alternative solution to your problem based on the content of your posting.
> steve


All sorted with a set at a discounted price, thanks Steve and Vancomfort, excellent service  .

Pete


----------

